# Hyatt Coconut Plantation weeks 51/52



## NJintheUK (Jan 9, 2017)

We just got back from Coconut Plantation and had a great time and now thinking of buying.

We are based in the UK and don't have much flexibility on travel schedule due to school holidays. We would most likely want to use it at Christmas/New Years or Easter.

I am therefore mostly inclined to buy week 51 or 52 as I would assume these would be difficult to exchange into?

What would be a fair price for a 2 bedroom for these weeks? Where are the best places to look for resales?

Would it be possible to exchange for the same week in a ski resort? I guess you would have to do this privately or through II as otherwise the premium value of the week would get lost?

Also, regarding the expansion at Coconut Plantation, does anyone know whether the central facilities (pool etc.) will get expanded too as it seems the plan is to increase the number of guests by more than 3x?

Thanks


----------



## Bob B (Jan 9, 2017)

Can't answer your question about price but I'd be very surprised if there is any expansion. Originally they intended to have many more buildings and units, but they were prohibited from any further building due to environmental issues. I think it was about an endangered bird species. Unless something has changed in the last couple of years, there will not be any further expansion.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 10, 2017)

I live nearby, and haven't heard anything about expansion


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lizap (Jan 10, 2017)

Regarding exchanging for weeks 51/52, the odds are pretty close to zero of either using Hyatt's internal points to exchange into ski resorts or using II...


----------



## bdh (Jan 10, 2017)

There is a week 51 for sale at $15k on Don H's site right now.


----------



## NJintheUK (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks all. 

In terms of the expansion plans, these are detailed in the investor presentation for ILG which owns Hyatt Residence Club. They are planning to expand Coconut Plantation from 72 units to 336 units in a "phased build out".

What is the start day for a week at the resort? How does it work if you want to do a different start day (e.g. Friday instead of Saturday)

What is the address for Don H's site?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 12, 2017)

Do they have permission from local government to expand.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdh (Jan 12, 2017)

NJintheUK said:


> What is the start day for a week at the resort? How does it work if you want to do a different start day (e.g. Friday instead of Saturday)
> 
> What is the address for Don H's site?



CP weeks are either Sat or Sunday check-in - there are no other options for deeded week check-in days.  (But you may be able to rent a Friday night to start your week early.) 

http://keywestfltimeshare.com/units-for-sale.html


----------



## NJintheUK (Jan 13, 2017)

Is the start day on the deed? What happens if the person who has the week before you wants to start on Sunday, but you want to start on Saturday?


----------



## bdh (Jan 13, 2017)

NJintheUK said:


> Is the start day on the deed? What happens if the person who has the week before you wants to start on Sunday, but you want to start on Saturday?



The deeded week will have a forever fixed week number, fixed unit number and fixed check-in day (will be either a Sat week or a Sunday week - ask what the check-in day is before signing the purchase agreement).  The HRC deeded week arrangement guarantees the owner of a specific week/unit exclusive rights/use over those seven days up until 6 months prior to check in date - this is the "HRPP" scenario.  Anything you or any other owner would like to do different than an HRPP week is a CUP or LCUP exchange and subject to availability.


----------



## NJintheUK (Jan 13, 2017)

Thankyou so much bdh! That is really helpful.

On the CUP and LCUP exchanges, is it likely to be reasonably easy (with enough forward planning) to exchange into a similar week at the same resort. For example, if I were to buy week 51, would it be easy to exchange into week 52 or would there be a chance I might be disappointed. Our travel plans are not particularly flexible, so it is most likely we would always want "near peak" or "peak" weeks.

Is it in fact more likely to get good exchanges where you own a "peak" week in II, which trades based  on the attractiveness of your week, whereas the Hyatt points exchanges treat all points equally?

Also, I assume that renting out a week like 51 or 52 at Coconut Plantation in the event you don't get the exchanges you want would be reasonably easy?


----------



## lizap (Jan 14, 2017)

The odds of getting week 51 or 52 using II is close to zero.  It is possible to get 52 using Hyatt's internal point system, but I wouldn't count on it. These are high demand weeks, so purchasing them might be the best move..




NJintheUK said:


> Thankyou so much bdh! That is really helpful.
> 
> On the CUP and LCUP exchanges, is it likely to be reasonably easy (with enough forward planning) to exchange into a similar week at the same resort. For example, if I were to buy week 51, would it be easy to exchange into week 52 or would there be a chance I might be disappointed. Our travel plans are not particularly flexible, so it is most likely we would always want "near peak" or "peak" weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdh (Jan 14, 2017)

NJintheUK said:


> Thankyou so much bdh! That is really helpful.
> 
> On the CUP and LCUP exchanges, is it likely to be reasonably easy (with enough forward planning) to exchange into a similar week at the same resort. For example, if I were to buy week 51, would it be easy to exchange into week 52 or would there be a chance I might be disappointed. Our travel plans are not particularly flexible, so it is most likely we would always want "near peak" or "peak" weeks.
> 
> ...



A CUP exchange to move from a 51 to a 52 is a maybe - as Lizap noted, these are high demand weeks, so I would not count on it.  A LCUP exchange from 51 to 52 is pretty much never going to happen - while its mathematically possibly, the odds against it are just so high that no one would try it.  FWIW: the "L" in  LCUP means "limited" - lots of exchange restrictions.  You never want to have LCUP points.

Not sure where your headed with the II exchange scenario, however you will never be able to put your HRC points into II and exchange back into an HRC property as the HRC & II systems/rules do not allow that.  In general, HRC trades well in II - that said, there are no guarantees on an II exchange request as it all depends on the location and week/season your requesting in II.  Most HRC owners don't own an HRC property to exchange into II.


----------



## dahntahn (Jan 19, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Do they have permission from local government to expand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Went fishing with a charter guy yesterday who lives in Estero and he said that there has been an ongoing battle between the developer who wants to build several high rise additional buildings at CP, and the local residents who do not want another high rise development.  He said this has been going on for sometime in the local planning commission or whatever government bodies who need to approve such an expansion.  Maybe this is why there has been such a long period since they first started to tell us about it at owners meetings two years ago.  The resort people are actively renovating their old sales center on the entrance road, so they must be pretty confident of eventual approval.
If they eventually build out with a bunch of high rises, the laid back character of this place will change dramatically, and not for the better, IMHO.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, this is a hot button issue, but Bonita springs is the decider in this matter as they grabbed the resort, a marina, and an expensive development before estero became a village.  Estero has strict building codes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NJintheUK (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks all. 

Does anyone have a feel for how likely it is that ROFR will be exercised if I try and go ahead and buy a resale unit for week 51?


----------



## theo (Jan 23, 2017)

NJintheUK said:


> Does anyone have a feel for how likely it is that ROFR will be exercised if I try and go ahead and buy a resale unit for week 51?



I claim no first hand knowledge, but given the high quality, reasonable demand and desirable location of this property _*I*_ would be inclined to *fully* expect Hyatt to exercise ROFR if the resale at issue was at a low figure --- but if it's a week that genuinely interests you, what have you got to lose by trying?


----------

